# Pistol



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

What is the best pistol out there? Not looking for best for the money just best overall handgun. Can be an old Python or a new nighthawk. Just looking for info from people who have owned and shot what they think is the best. Thank you in advance 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

Glock 19


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

I'm a Glocktard so G26 is on top overall including cost/value, but mainly cause I trust it in my hands more than any other firearm i've shot. 

But really i think you mean best quality maybe nicest and in that regard I'd have to go with the S&W 627 performance center .44mag with the 2-5/8" barrel. That'll put some hair on your nuts for sure.


----------



## Csafisher (Nov 16, 2010)

Sig 226 variants 
Hk usp
Plenty of good custom 1911s


----------



## GuyFromHuntsville (Aug 4, 2011)

What are looking to do with it? ie. carry gun, target gun, competition.... Do you have a preference on semi vs. revolver?


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Looking for carry gun on person and in truck. Just having hard time deciding between few choices. No preference on semi vs revolver. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

I like glocks looking for something new. Also have a browning hipower and a few kimbers. Looking for different options before buying. Don't want to bite the bullet and not like it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sgrem (Oct 5, 2005)

Springfield XDS .45 for carry.
Ruger Redhawk .44 mag for hunting.
S&W 642 airweight in stainless .38 special for pocket revolver/kids/women's carry.
Whatever fancy 1911 floats your boat for enjoyable/best target range time.
FN FNH tactical .45 for high capacity defense weapon

Start with the above....lol


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

rudytail10 said:


> Looking for carry gun on person and in truck. Just having hard time deciding between few choices. No preference on semi vs revolver.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Springfield XDs 45. Carry I don't leave nothing but farts in my truck.


----------



## mlw85547 (Nov 2, 2015)

My personal preference with defensive weapons is keeping it simple and similar across the board. My carry guns are:
G26 - Primary CCW
G42 - Pocket/Deep Concealment CCW
G43 - Back up for the other 2

All three share the same firing controls and trigger so my muscle memory doesnt get confused. I had a ruger LCP before the G42 came out and i had a couple of instances when the glock supprised me when it went off because its trigger was so much different. 

My point is that if this is going to be a potential carry/truck gun then maybe get something close to what you already have. If you like and carry kimbers then I would suggest a SA TRP. My buddies got one and its the best 1911 i've shot for the money. If price and concealment is an issue the Sig 938 is a sweet 1911 style 9. 

I know how it is. sometimes you just need something new.


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I still like my S&W 686 .357. If I could have only one, I think it would be a 686.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Hard to go wrong with a subcompact Glock in 9 or 40. I carry a 27. But I think my favorite is the XD subcompact. Main reason is the palm safety. Prevents Glock leg. Look it up. My daughter has my XD right now. 

As stated all of my first lines are basically point and shoot. No safeties to drop or hammers to cock. Just pull the trigger. IMO that is the second best attribute any CCW can have. Best is reliability, gotta go bang every time. 

The S&W hammer less revolvers in 38 are also awesome pocket pistols.


----------



## g2outfitter (Jul 21, 2009)

Most all these days are decent. Ive shot alot being one of the firearms instructor for our PD. Reliability, Glock, Springfield, M&P and Sig. Beautiful nice firing and collectors item maybe a kimber or custom 1911. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

This is kind of a loaded question. For what you said, I would look at a Glock 19 or Sig 225


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I have an XD compact, several glocks and a few hammer less revolvers. So looks like I need to just find the one I like the best and stick to it. Question is not loaded just getting opinions on different handguns. Was looking at getting a python but didn't know if they were worth the cost. Also looking at a nice 1911 other than kimber. What are thoughts on these. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

I'm a dealer for STI and absolutely love them. A little more than most kimbers but better quality, imo, and made in TX.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

IMO, there are a dozen choices depending on:
Pistol Type (revolver or semi-auto)
Caliber
Size (depends on method of carry or use)
Action type for semi-auto
Just plain preference

I like Semi-auto guns simply due to higher capacity and ease of reloading. It is much easier to carry spare mags in a pocket or carrier rather than speed loaders for a revolver.

I generally stick with 9mm or 45 ACP. There are lots of choices.

For carry, I think anything about the size of a Glock 19 is ideal. Small enough to conceal comfortably in a holster, yet still have a full size grip. Pocket guns are great, but are a compromise I think. You can conceal some pretty big pistols if you a good holster and are careful with clothing. 

Glock makes great guns, but I personally like the DA/SA trigger with a decocker. I don't care about a safety, but I like a double action trigger. CZ and FN make some good pistols in this format. Ruger, Sig, and HK make them also. I recently bought an FN FNX-9. I have only shot a few rounds so far, but I like it a lot. 

When it comes to price, you can get some very good reliable pistols in the $400-$600. Glock has a huge reliability reputation (well earned), but IMO, S&W, Springfield, FN, Ruger, Sig, and HK make pistols that I think are just as reliable with different shapes, features, and grips. If you look at the guns of a S&W M&P, a Springfield XD, or the FN, they look a lot like the guts of a Glock. There are some very good pistols available these days.

Regardless of all that, the first rule of self defense with a gun is Have a Gun. 

The last thing I would mention is the way a gun feels holding it in the store isn't always the way it feels shooting it. S&W M&P feels great in the store, but doesn't feel right for me shooting. The FNX-9 has heavy checkering that I thought might suck, but it felt good shooting and I didn't notice it.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

rudytail10 said:


> Thanks for the info. I have an XD compact, several glocks and a few hammer less revolvers. So looks like I need to just find the one I like the best and stick to it. Question is not loaded just getting opinions on different handguns. Was looking at getting a python but didn't know if they were worth the cost. Also looking at a nice 1911 other than kimber. What are thoughts on these.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Python's were some of the most finest made revolvers ever. A mint condition one will cost you big money.


----------



## capt mullet (Nov 15, 2008)

If you are looking for the best to me that sounds like a "do it all" pistol.

For that I would go with a compact 9mm or 45. 

Reliability is a must so dont go cheap. HK Sig Springfield Colt etc. For ultimate reliability go with a wheel gun. 

Every body has different needs so your needs may be different than someone elses.

I prefer a compact 45 that has higher capacity magazines for when not concealed which makes it ideal for all situations from hunting backup to home defense to conceal carry.

But those are my needs yours are probably different.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

586 or 686 4", can do anything...


----------



## RugerFan (May 25, 2011)

*STI*



theeyeguy said:


> I'm a dealer for STI and absolutely love them. A little more than most kimbers but better quality, imo, and made in TX.


What he said


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

Get you a Glock and call it a day


----------



## Jungle_Jim (Nov 16, 2007)

JimG said:


> 586 or 686 4", can do anything...


It can't fire 15 rounds without reloading..


----------



## Bottomsup (Jul 12, 2006)

I have a friend that has Belgium made Hi Power. I begged to buy it from him after shooting it. I dont know if it was stock or not but it was sweetest shooting 9mm I have ever shot. It felt right and made you feel like you couldnt miss.


----------



## 223AI (May 7, 2012)

Wilson Combat 1911 in 9mm or .45acp, depending on what you like. I bought a Wilson X-tac in 9mm, and it's been wonderfully reliable with ETM and Tripp mags, easy to shoot, and superbly accurate. HK VP9 or Glock 19 comes in second, in my opinion.


----------



## wbayrunner (Feb 12, 2008)

*Glock 30s*

I like to carry the Glock 30s. But I suggest you go shoot different pistols and Go with what you feel most comfortable with.


----------



## JimG (May 2, 2005)

Jungle_Jim said:


> It can't fire 15 rounds without reloading..


 Well, you got me there!


----------



## vitamin sea (May 23, 2004)

It's funny how far off the radar that Baretta has gone. Not one recommendation. While I don't own one myself, I have taken a serious look at the PX4 Storm subcompact and that is one sweet little gun. I too prefer the DA/SA with decocker. Perhaps a wee bit chubby but that is more than made up for with it's 14(13+1) rounds of 9mm joy.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

vitamin sea said:


> It's funny how far off the radar that Baretta has gone. Not one recommendation. While I don't own one myself, I have taken a serious look at the PX4 Storm subcompact and that is one sweet little gun. I too prefer the DA/SA with decocker. Perhaps a wee bit chubby but that is more than made up for with it's 14(13+1) rounds of 9mm joy.


If my 92F would fit in my pocket, I'd carry it. From the very first magazine, that gun was just a natural for me and I shoot it well, always have. Recently bought my first Glock. A 43 for my pocket. I'm becoming quite fond of it too. As mentioned earlier, it requires no thought. Out of the pocket, no safety, slide lock or hammer to think about. Pull the bang lever until the threat is neutralized. A lot like a da revolver. It just doesn't hold a lot of ammo.


----------



## rmorgan9718 (May 21, 2012)

full size 9mm CZ85D, can't be beat 
full size 45 Springfield XD - the s won't fit my weird sized hands
pocket carry Colt Agent loaded +P


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Great replies..
I'm a Glock guy, I like to keep it simple. 
Just to throw something a little more unusual into the mix,,,How a bout a Dan Wesson Razorback 10mm. Great caliber on a good platform.

http://cz-usa.com/product/dw-rz-10-10mm-stainless-tritium-front-9-rd-mags/


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

For revolvers I'm a Smith & Wesson guy but the absolute smoothest action revolver ever made, straight from the factory, was the Colt Python and I've owned more than a few over the years.

The problem with them is that their action is very fragile, hence the smoothness of the action. Not only that but the reason they are no longer made is because the tooling to make them wore out, the gunsmiths who put them together are retired or dead so Colt didn't spend the millions it would have taken to re-tool to continue their build; they didn't have the craftsmen to build it anymore.

If you want a quality revolver with a good action any of the older S&W K and N models will fit the bill, not going past the 3rd change, in other words not a K-3 or N-3 or newer model. The S&W L frame 586 an 686 revolvers and again, not past the L-3 are really nice handguns. I carried a 686 4" when I was in law enforcement and killed a lot of deer with it.

If you want a quality custom 1911 then you just have to walk through the makers and decide which one gives you what you want. Wilson, Ed Brown, Les Baer and Jim Clark out of Louisiana just to name a few and those I consider to be the best at what they do.

In the end you can spend all that you want to on a fine handgun but until you have held it in your hand and tried the action you won't know if you like it or not.

TH


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

sgrem said:


> Springfield XDS .45 for carry.
> Ruger Redhawk .44 mag for hunting.
> S&W 642 airweight in stainless .38 special for pocket revolver/kids/women's carry.
> Whatever fancy 1911 floats your boat for enjoyable/best target range time.
> ...


x2


----------



## rudytail10 (Feb 29, 2012)

Well I got one today. Still looking for a nice carry gun and a 1911. Thanks for the help and info. 








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

Nice


----------



## jimk (May 28, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Nice. Now find a set of the original wood grips that Colt used to put on them!

Congratulations.

TH


----------

